# owning a full auto



## steelheadtracker

my friend and i are wanting to own a full auto firearm and was wondering how to do it legally. i know there is some sort of tax stamp but im confused by it all and lacking in knowledge about the subject. Thanks ahead of time for any and all help.


----------



## freyedknot

you need to have a class 3 weapons license. the stamp you will have to get after you get your license. (couple hundred dollars) and that stamp must always be with the weapon at all times .your background check will be as rigorous as if you were applying to be a policeman . i seen an ar at the range that was fully auto and a silencer and spoke to the guy about it.


----------



## roger23

steelheadtracker said:


> my friend and i are wanting to own a full auto firearm and was wondering how to do it legally. i know there is some sort of tax stamp but im confused by it all and lacking in knowledge about the subject. Thanks ahead of time for any and all help.


no big deal apply for a stamp / permit wait for a background check takes about 6 months to a year. stamp was $200 and I think you have to renew it .as long as he has a clean back ground and the money he can do it ..

just get a hold of The ATF




http://www.atf.gov/firearms/guides/standard-restriction-stamps-for-import-permits.html


----------



## Sharp Charge

Find your weapon, a full auto NFA weapon isn't cheap. If you're looking for say an M16 FA Lower you're looking in the neighborhood of $13k. Put down your money on the weapon then submit your form 4 to the ATF with $200 for the stamp. There is no renewal fee, just a 1 time thing. 

You will want to look into starting a trust first to hold the weapon. If not only you may posses the weapon. So if your friend wants to shoot it you have to go with it. If it's in a trust and he's listed as a trustee he may also posses the weapon without you. If you plan on taking the weapon to another state to shoot, you have to file ATF paperwork to do so. This is the same with an SBR but not required with a suppressor. 

Do some research in NFA weapons and look around the ATF site for more. You'll also want to start looking for a Class 3 dealer to make the transfer. Check out www.impactguns.com and look under class 3 for some ideas. Anything you buy is going to be manufactured prior to 1986 when the NFA went into effect. So if you want a shiny new Glock 18 it aint gonna happen. :handcuffs:


----------



## steelheadtracker

thanks for the help guys. i think ill pass on getting a full auto, it sounds like alot of money and like a headache and besides i wouldnt be able to do it now cuz im in the military and have no guns where i live so maybe when i get out of the military.


----------



## C.Keith&Co

If you decide you want to , im a Class 3 Dealer I can hook you up with a Trust Attorney for the paperwork. keep in mind full auto guns are fun but they are barrel burners- re barreling can get expensive unless you get a MG42 -barrels for those are around $150.00 each.


----------



## Sharp Charge

Keith, your a c3? I. May give you a call im pricing out a Gemtech Halo... I haven't been able to reach my guy in Middlefield.


----------



## C.Keith&Co

oh Yeah im a (72) NFA Firearms MFGR ( Reduced ) I can do Transfers, make suppressed weapons, make silencers , build Full Auto Firearms ( for Law Enforcement or Military only ) Im allowed to do all the stuff Red Jacket on TV can do -only with more class.


----------



## ironman172

I wonder WHY....semi auto is plenty fast enough for me ....is it just????....there is plenty out there.... I would like to have....but.....


----------



## Sharp Charge

C.Keith&Co said:


> oh Yeah im a (72) NFA Firearms MFGR ( Reduced ) I can do Transfers, make suppressed weapons, make silencers , build Full Auto Firearms ( for Law Enforcement or Military only ) Im allowed to do all the stuff Red Jacket on TV can do -only with more class.


Very nice, thanks for the info. Now you've got my gears spinning... lol


----------



## Slim Jim

C.Keith&Co said:


> If you decide you want to , im a Class 3 Dealer I can hook you up with a Trust Attorney for the paperwork. keep in mind full auto guns are fun but they are barrel burners- re barreling can get expensive unless you get a MG42 -barrels for those are around $150.00 each.


I noticed that your location is Akron. I was wondering whether or not you knew if the Chief of Police of Akron (James Nice) is willing to sign ATF Form 4's?


----------



## C.Keith&Co

I do not know if he will or not- most people use a Trust if you are interested I can put you in contact with one.


----------



## Slim Jim

Okay, thanks for the info. I'll see if he will sign it. If not, I'll have to take the other route.


----------



## C.Keith&Co

my friend the Attorney tells me chances are slim but you never know- he might sign it- also he tells me people go to Staples and buy one of those Trust and Will do it your self kits for $50.00 and fill it out themselves- keep in mind that the A.T.F. can take up to 6 months to look at your paperwork and if they find something wrong they send it back to get fixed - re-submit it and it can take up to another 6 months. your better off to get a professional to do it.


----------



## sbreech

You don't have to go to your own sheriff or chief of police. If yours won't, another will. Pickaway county is tough to get a concealed carry, but Franklin County, or the Columbus Police Department will sign.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

good luck, hope you find it to be worth it. i personally would not go through such crap to get a full auto. thats way too much money and the ammunition is going to be costly.


----------



## Sharp Charge

sbreech said:


> You don't have to go to your own sheriff or chief of police. If yours won't, another will. Pickaway county is tough to get a concealed carry, but Franklin County, or the Columbus Police Department will sign.



This is incorrect. CCW you can submit in an adjacent county. For NFA transaction, it's the chief law enforcement officer where you reside. Can be the chief of police or the county sheriff, not another jurisdictions. That's why the trust route is popular, it eliminates the CLEO signature requirement. 

As for the CCW issue, ohio is shall issue, the chief or sheriff doesn't have the discression to deny your CCW application if you meet the requirements outlined in the ORC.


----------



## ezbite

why not just take the drive down to knob creek in fort knox ky. theres a machine gun shoot twice a year. its huge and if you like guns, youll LOVE this. saturday night is the best show. you can shoot just about any hand fired weapon there is on earth for a fee. theres also several competions, ive shot the defensive pistol and assault rifle comps before and they are a blast. think i might shoot the assault rifle course again this spring if i can get the vacation time to head down.

heres the link...

http://machinegunshoot.com/events/featured-events/machine-gun-shoot


----------

